

Ask HN: Groupon for oil changes? - elboheme

I currently run a blog that aggregates the latest oil change coupons (http://tinmanoilchange.com).<p>But I want to do more with it.<p>As I understand it, oil changes are a loss leader for service/repair shops in the US. And local mom &#38; pop shops would be hard-pressed to compete with the big boys on price. So, I'm thinking the smaller shops can benefit greatly by earning a customer's trust with a cheap oil change and then establishing a relationship with them.<p>The value for smaller shops: 
I'm looking to add value to the smaller shops by bringing in business through their door thereby giving them an opportunity to up-sell and/or create a relationship with these cost-conscious consumers.<p>The value for cost-conscious consumers: 
The more obvious benefit is a discounted price on oil changes in their area. But I also think that customers would benefit from finding a mechanic that they can trust.<p>I'd like your opinion (yes, yours) on this idea and, more importantly, suggestions on the execution.<p>Specifically, what would be the most effective way to approach these smaller shops?
======
moses1400
fyi- i have seen a number of auto shops on groupon now and living social live.

I think having an online reminder system might be good - instead of the
sticker on the windshield - send the customer an email to let them know about
time to get an oil change and perhaps offer other maintenance items as well

~~~
elboheme
The reminder system is a great suggestion. Reminders could come in via email
or text (at the customer's discretion). This also highlights the potential for
recurring revenue in this simple model.

~~~
creativeone
I'd pay $5000 to see that idea happen. 50/50 ownership with the
coder/designer. And i'll pay for PPC to market it.

------
mindcrime
_But I want to do more with it._

Sounds like something with a lot of potential, actually. Imagine if you
allowed people to register their vehicles and keep track of oil changes and
what-not for warranty purposes as well. Maybe even have a feature to scan and
upload receipts for oil-changes (and other repairs).

I can imagine a complete "auto maintenance tracker" type site, and I could see
it as something I might sign up for.

Here's a thought... log tire changes, along with mileage, and brand, and allow
the customer to see what brand of tire gets the best mileage. Maybe even ask
the user for permission to use that data in aggregated format... I'm thinking
you might be able to sell that or leverage it in some fashion.

Anyway just some off the cuff ideas that popped into mind.

